# Prizes Fail??



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

What about a gc to a coffee shop and a basket of baked goodies?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

First off, so sorry to hear about your troubles  I know how those unexpected little boogers can be on a budget  That being said....heck yeah I'd be happy with the gift card or scratcher, heck I'd b happy with just the cup or the candy bar...I think everyone will be happy with whatever you give them so don't stress over it.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks PMTT, I'm not really a baker 

Thanks pumpkinpie, I'm like that too. I would be like 'woohoo" I won something!! I wished I wouldn't stress but I worry about every little thing...I've already had the reoccurring nightmare dream where people are showing up for the party and NOTHING is ready! lol


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

No worries! What you are planning is just fine! Its more than they came with so I know they'll be happy.
And I am sorry about your plumbing issues


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The light-up mugs sound fun. And the card and candy will be great. All are good ideas, I think.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

ew that sucks OMM, its always like this for me too, something comes up to drain the funds for something else. I would be happy with even a $5 gc or scratchoff but then again, I know how crafty you are, you could always make something as a prize instead. If your guests are all friends then they should understand that just attending the party is the best part, getting kewl handmade prizes should be secondary. Dont stress too much about it


----------



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

I would be happy with anything at all. Don't sweat it and have fun with it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, sorry about the plumbing problem and expense. Don't stress though. Those sound great to me.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Those are still good prizes!! I have to run out today to WalMart to get my last prize which is an oversized Rice Crispy Treat which will also come with a tiny bottle of liquor and a Pez dispenser.

I have a Starbucks prize package as well. It's a mug I got on sale for $3, a $5 gift card, Caramel Brulee Balls, Chocolate covered almonds and a tiny bottle of liquor. And my other prize is one I mostly got for free from work. I work in a gym and we have all these little things with the gym logo on them, so it's an Anytime Fitness package! It comes with a mini backpack, stress ball, coozie, fit magazine, PowerBars, and a mini bottle of liquor.

I always get stuff way in advance and space it out, but I think your ideas are good! People are grateful for any cool little prize! Just the glory of winning is sometimes good enough too!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I think your prize ideas are great, I think most people are more interested in bragging rights than actual stuff.


----------



## Download (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep, I agree! My prize winners will be getting cheap, tacky dollar store prizes and candy! Although I do love the idea of an oversized rice crispy treat with a tiny bottle of liquor. Just the fact that you've made the effort to do anything at all should be the part that's appreciated when you're already throwing a party for them  Not to say that I wouldn't lose my mind at a gift card, I just would be extremely suprised if I won something like that because I'm there to have fun and celebrate with friends, not get free stuff! *chuckle*.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I think those sound like great prizes!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thank you guys for all the replies!! I feel so much better now


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Why not used the restraint jacket for a prop of a plumber with a sign about him going out of his mind after charging so much $$$ and having to be restrained. Might be worth a laugh for you


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Hahahaahaaa!! Good idea printer!


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

I assume that some of your guests will be aware of your troubles and word will get around to the rest. I expect that most will be sympathetic. Heck, it wouldn't be unreasonable for you to cancel the party. They'll be glad you made the best of it.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Some people know and everyone has been very supportive and offered to help with whatever I need. Great friends and family so on with the show!


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Heck yeah, those prizes are fine. I don't usually go that crazy even when I can afford it. 

I do $10 gift cards, bottles of wine for a few costume contest winners, liquor minis, lottery scratchers, and so on. I give prizes away for some of the Tempt Your Fate fates, costume contest winners, etc.


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

Download said:


> Yep, I agree! My prize winners will be getting cheap, tacky dollar store prizes and candy!


Most of our prizes this year were along those lines. A package of Chinese finger traps, a little "gone fishin" game, themed mugs and tumblers, etc. Some of our most popular prizes have been Halloween-themed photo frames, a Frankenstein punching pen (I think we got it at Party City), a hot sauce in a skull-shaped bottle, some themed costume jewelry, and a Chicken-n-Egg stress ball (this thing was hilarious and gross).

The grand prize was a bag containing a big bottle of Game of Thrones beer and some nice chocolate. We probably spent $30 all told on prizes this year... could have done it cheaper if we had gotten the same things from Amazon or Oriental Trading, but many of them were impulse buys at places like Cracker Barrel's store, where everything is double the price as found on Amazon.

Last year at our prize auction, we auctioned off the spot in the "good" bed in the guest room for those who were staying over, instead of having to crash on the floor for the night. This year we gave the good bed to the friends who watched our cats while we were on vacation.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

We usually go to Costco and buy a bulk pack of gift cards. I make trophys from dollar tree items. No one has ever complained to me about the gifts they receive.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I have bought Tervis cups when they have been on sale - usually now in summer. Bed Bath and Beyond had some as low as $9 
People love Tervis.......


----------



## stephebn (Jul 9, 2015)

*Sorry to hear about your plumbing issues! 

What I normally do it, go to my local Dollar Tree. I buy little items for the "Next Day Hangover" (Tylenol, gum, mints, Gatorade). I also add a mini bottle of some kind of liquor($1) and a $5 horror movies from Wal-Mart. I spend about $10 total per category (4 categories total).

But anything you decide on will be great. I think it's awesome when a host gives gifts. It's a way to say "Thanks for participating". 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!*


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

The best Halloween contests I've been involved in, I barely remember what I won. The competitions were fun, and that was really what mattered. (My favorite was winning as Dr. House after I convinced someone to follow me around and do things for me.) Goofball prizes can be super fun and inexpensive.

Here's an idea: Get some glass food-safe bottles, like some of the neat shaped ones from Michaels. Fill them with something (candy, colored sugar, drinks, etc.) Label them each as a different kind of potion that has something to do with how they won. Examples: a Potion Of Endless Time for most elaborate costume (because people usually put a lot of time into those.) or the Elixir of Artfulness for the most in character. Depending on what kind of deal you get for the bottles and what you put in them, you could keep the costs down around $1 or $2.


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

No, I wouldn't be disappointed. And I don't think "friends" will be either. Heck, I'd be thrilled to be invited and participate in all the fun and all your hard work. Chillax my friend...take your pills and just chillax, LOL. <3


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

dbruner said:


> I think your prize ideas are great, I think most people are more interested in bragging rights than actual stuff.


Word for word on what I was going to put.


----------



## HalloweenCottage (Oct 5, 2015)

I think your prize ideas in view of your circumstances are brilliant. Personally I don't think Hallowe'en party prizes are all that important. It's much better to have delicious snacks than prizes, and they needn't cost much. I found some great ideas at http://uk.eonline.com/news/702501/happy-october-see-the-halloween-foods-we-can-t-wait-to-eat

I hope this helps and that your party goes with a swing.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey OffMyMeds - that stinks! I'm so sorry to hear that. I would be happy to donate a certificate for a murder mystery party for your prize stash - PM me if you want and we can work it out!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

sorry to hear about the plumbing issues!!! How about a mini bar in a jar...use your halloween mugs, and put in 2 mini nips and a can of soda for the winner! Jack and coke always go over here!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

we generally give a 'movie night'--a halloween themed dvd, hot chocolate packets, a pack of microwave popcorn and a cozy throw (if i can find a cheap one). a $10 g/c is pretty good, i think.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Yay !!! No plumbing problems this year. Thanks for all the response and everyone had a great time last year


----------



## Wendy Bath Brown (Oct 7, 2015)

Sorry about the disaster!! I hope all is well now and you can move on... For me the first question would be how many prizes are you giving away? If you limit it to just two, you may be able to swing a nice Dinner Card as first prize, and then a smaller yet great gift for second place. If your doing a lot of categories, then just have fun with it, we love to win,,, period. Don't forget to take their pictures to display them for next years party!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I forgot to hand out the damn goodie bags at my party last night! LOL!!!


----------

